# Carmen Geiss upskirt



## ice2man (20 Nov. 2012)

In der gestrigen Fole von Die Geissens hat man Carmen unter das Kleid schauen können. Als die Familie zum Hovercraft Boot geht steigt sie über einen Zaun, auf der RTL2 seite zu sehen. Wenn man auf die Folge von gestern klickt, Teil 2, ca bei 3:40 min. Vielleicht kann ja jemand Caps machen


----------



## Sachse (20 Nov. 2012)

irgendwo nen Request reinhaun, ist nicht wirklich die nette Art, dafür gibt es nen extra Bereich

Gesucht und Gefunden! - User Requests! - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Da hättest du auch lesen können, das mind. 20 Beiträge erforderlich sind, um einen solchen Request stellen zu dürfen. 

Daher **closed**


----------

